# Itchy Skin!!!



## karlyg

Hi all,
I posted a few other times on here, but today when I tried to log in, the forum didn't recognize me and all my posts were gone...was it all a dream?  Weird. Anwyho, I have a new question that I am hoping you guys might have some comments on.  My skin is insanely itchy, mostly in patches on my arms and legs, and my scalp is so itchy it drives me craaaazy!  The patches will get real red when they itch, and then it'll subside (in a specific area) for a while and the skin goes mostly back to normal.  There are a few bumps here and there, but mostly just really blotchy and red.  The blotches are especially annoying on my face and neck, since it looks like I am all flushed or have hickeys or something!  I don't know if any of this has to do with Crohn's or if it is just extremely dry skin (I've had dry skin before, but nothing even close to this).  Have any of you heard of/had experience with this, and do you have any suggestions for easing the itch?
Thanks so much!
~Karly
:sign0144:


----------



## Cara Fusinato

I have it this winter too.  I have a whole bunch of spots on my body -- thankfully almost all are in clothed areas.  Exactly as you described.  Red blotches.  Some real small, some larger around the size of a quarter.  They don't itch so much, but sometimes some of them really drive me nuts.  Haven't figured it out yet either.  I have been putting some high quality lotion (Arbonne) and serum on the areas and it helps them vanish over a week or so.  I thought it had to do with soap, dry cold weather, or something.  But it is interesting to hear someone else with it too.  I am wondering if it is indeed some Crohn's related thing as I have never had this before and only got the Chrohn's diagnosed last spring.


----------



## karlyg

*also...*

I forgot to add that the itchy skin/scalp issue has been accompanied by an off and onn sore throat with red bumps. . .I imagine none of this is related, and is likely just allergies or dry skin or both - just curious to see if anyone else had related experiences.  Thanks!


----------



## ruthymg

woah, thought I was reading one of my posts!!! I have exactly the same thing as you. I noticed about 4 years ago that my skin suddenly became insanely itchy, it drives me crazy at times. I could never quite put my finer on what triggered the itch. I tried cutting out perfumed soaps, body lotions etc and only used prescription creams for eczema type problems and nothing worked. Eventually after much searching I found an article about a condition called hives. It described exactly what I have, so I asked my GP for stronger antihistamines (which to be honest, don't do much) and then I got some cream for hives and that works quite quickly. I also identified what was the trigger of the itch, its temperature change. I am at my worst when I have just had a bath or shower (bearing in mind I don't use perfumed products). The temperature change from a warm bath/shower to getting out into a damp condensed atmosphere makes me itch like mad. Now I have identified the problem I hope to (when I have my stoma bag removed) to stop getting dried in the bath room and get dried in my bedroom instead where its much warmer. Just have a think about when your triggers. I also seem to itch if I get too warm. I also get very regular sore throats, to the point of almost losing my voice!! As I understand, sore throats are common with crohns but Imuran/Azaithioprine can also cause sore throats.

The itchy scalp thing does get me down a bit. I have also had dry patches on my scalp. I use head and shoulders shampoo to try and eleviate the itch there.

Cara the spots you describe are typical spots associated with crohns, they're usually common on the legs and can be quite painful although they rarely itch so these are different to the rash/spots I am describing above.

Hope this helps a little


Ruth


----------



## old hat

karlyg said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> My skin is insanely itchy, mostly in patches on my arms and legs, and my scalp is so itchy it drives me craaaazy!  ...Have any of you heard of/had experience with this, and do you have any suggestions for easing the itch?
> Thanks so much!
> ~Karly
> :sign0144:


Sounds like Erythema nodosum.  

http://www.ccfa.org/info/about/complications/skin

http://www.aocd.org/skin/dermatologic_diseases/erythema_nodosum.html


----------



## HostileJava

I had the same problem this winter. And it's the first time it's happened.  I have two very dry itchy spots on my face on either side of my nose and my scalp has been driving my nuts.  I didn't even consider the fact that it could be crohn's related.  I have been using Eucerin(sp?) on my face and only using shampoo on my hair every other day to try and cut down on my scalp drying out.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Gee, isn't it lovely?  Bad enough our guts are all crazy, but skin too!  Could be worse, I imagine.


----------



## karlyg

Wow - thanks to all of you for all of your input.  I've started using Scalpacin on my scalp for the itchies, and it's helping somewhat, but I have to use LOTS of it.   I've been using Cortisone cream on my skin, and that seems to help too.  At night, I've been taking Benadryl, which is good cos it helps with the itch and helps me sleep well.  Fun fun fun!!!


----------



## TammySue62

*dry skin*

woah me too.
It is related to Crohn's my Dr. said and I am
losing my hair big time.
It got way worse when I came off the prednisone
I even have patches inside my ear and when I itch
them it runs down inside my ear drums and swells
up my lympth nodes causing pain.
I also have patches inside up my nose when I blow
to hard it bleeds.I also have patches in the private
areas.
So he put me back on 2 pills of pred. and when I 
receive the Remicade it will almost disappear for
about 4 weeks then slowly starts coming back again
untill I get my next infusion.
It also has alot to do with the weather too.

Ruth I have the exact same thing happens to me every
time I get outa the bath water si I really have to goop
up my body with lotion.

I also went to a dermatologist who she prescribed some
cream for me called Topilene Ung:2% LCD:1/4% M&C Compound
rub this into the effected areas this smells like tar.She told me
to use SPECTAR Shampoo for my head.

Hope this helps       Tammy


----------



## Binty147

Hi everyone.

I am new ti this forum.  I haven't had a Crohn's diagnosis, but I am convinced that is what I have.

You see, I don't have chronic diarrhea.  My main problem is with my skin.

For the last 5 years, I have had chronic itchy skin, everywhere.  My dermatologist says it is chronic eczema.  My skin flares up in response to food.  I can't seem to tolerate too many carbohydrates so I now try to live on an Atkins type diet.

If and when I do eat carbs, I get terrible wind, I mean terrible, with a terrible smell and sometimes diarrhea, or it can go the other way and I get constipated and then the itching starts.  I can scratch til I bleed.  I take Atarax anti histermines to reduce the itching.  This allows me to sleep at night.  I have been on immuno suppressant drugs - azathioprine, but I now only using the Atarax.  I have a daily battle with my skin itching, everywhere, from head to toe.  My scalp.  My face, especially around my eyes.  My eye lids are so much darker than the rest of my face now because of the chronic scratching. I look awful!

Recently, I developed a lump in my stomach.  An actual painful mass, which again had the docs confused for about 5 weeks.  I had many responses such as strangulated bowels, a hernia etc.  I was operated on this week and it turned out that the mass contained lots and lots of pus and scar tissue.  I am now at home recuperating on antibiotics and awaiting the outcomes of the cultures they are growing from what they took out.

I have spent many hours researching my symptoms on the internet and they all point towards Crohn's but without the chronic diarrhea.  Is this possible.  Could I have Crohn's?

My symptoms are relieved by sticking to an Atkins type diet.  Will I have to live like this for ever.


----------



## 723crossroads

karlyg said:


> Hi all,
> I posted a few other times on here, but today when I tried to log in, the forum didn't recognize me and all my posts were gone...was it all a dream?  Weird. Anwyho, I have a new question that I am hoping you guys might have some comments on.  My skin is insanely itchy, mostly in patches on my arms and legs, and my scalp is so itchy it drives me craaaazy!  The patches will get real red when they itch, and then it'll subside (in a specific area) for a while and the skin goes mostly back to normal.  There are a few bumps here and there, but mostly just really blotchy and red.  The blotches are especially annoying on my face and neck, since it looks like I am all flushed or have hickeys or something!  I don't know if any of this has to do with Crohn's or if it is just extremely dry skin (I've had dry skin before, but nothing even close to this).  Have any of you heard of/had experience with this, and do you have any suggestions for easing the itch?
> Thanks so much!
> ~Karly
> :sign0144:


I have the red patches on my legs, face , scalp and arms. Nothing seemed to help for me. I never had them till diagnosed with crohns. Some of mine left scar that don't seem to go away. If you ever find anything that works, let us know!


----------



## CronoMush

Well this is interesting. I have similar syptoms too and never though it might be Crohn's related. These include:

- periodically very itchy and very flaky scalp (like dandruff in overdrive!)

Had tried all sorts over the years. My pharmacist suggested a Selenium based shampoo which does help to a degree and has to be used exactly as directed. Recently someone also suggested a ginger shampoo from Body Shop whoch also seems to help. I had been wondering whether its a form of psoriasis.

- itchy reddish (while they're itching anyway) patches on the top my foot

One, 3-4 diameter, appeared 5-6 years ago. Stayesdabout 18months and took of the top layer of skin. Did not respond to various creams including those containing stereoids. Disappeasred on its own. Doctors baffled. The second on the other foot is much smaller (small coin) and flares up every few days. Does respond a little to stereoid cream.

- rash and periods of itchy skin

This seems to have started about 3 months after I was diagnosed and started taking mesalazine and Asacol. Flared up all over my body took weeks to subside fully after I stopped taking mesalazine and started again after I was put on Pentasa. Although the rash has long gone, I have had bouts of itchy dry skin since, usually around the back of the legs (calfs and backs of thighs) and also upper arms. I've been on Azathioprine since.

Apart from that I get various joint aches which just come and go at random. About 3 years ago I had much more severe, arthritic-like pains and was referred to a reumatologist. He was very thorough and diagnosed Sarcoidosis for which I had intensive treatment which forced it into remission. On this occasion there were clear signs of trouble in the blood tests. What I describe here, though are minor aches and pains that come and go without any significant factors, although I am low in Iron and vit D at present and taking supplements.

As I said, I never considered that these might be external manifestations of Crohn's so this formum is something of a revelation.


----------



## CronoMush

Binty147 said:


> I have spent many hours researching my symptoms on the internet and they all point towards Crohn's but without the chronic diarrhea.  Is this possible.  Could I have Crohn's?
> 
> My symptoms are relieved by sticking to an Atkins type diet.  Will I have to live like this for ever.


Don't jump to conclusions. Wait till you have all of the results and facts and the doctors come to their conclusions.


----------



## 723crossroads

sounds like it is def. food related if the paleo diet is helping you. Crohn's maybe the problem or not. I would suggest a reat GI check you out and run tests.


----------

